# VMY - Vimy Resources



## Mine Watcher (26 May 2008)

The 50% premiun on the EMA float looked encouraging (as a shareholder), but it looks like this is only the beginning. Stock continues to run. Any thoughts?


----------



## exgeo (19 September 2008)

*Re: EMA - Energy and Minerals Australia*

According to my calculations, EMA would have to rise about 7 times from the current 43 cents to be at the same market cap. per Lb of U308 that the Kintyre deposit was sold at. Now the WA government has changed, maybe other companies will be looking with envious eyes at EMA? Kintyre sold for AU$6.70/Lb and EMA is trading at AU$1.00/Lb of resource (based on the current 231m shares).



> Rio Tinto has agreed to sell its Kintyre uranium exploration project (in Western Australia) to Canada Cameco Corp and Mitsubishi Development Pty Ltd for $US495 million ($518.94).




EMA has 46,500t U308 at Mulga Rock (with associated nickel and others) at a grade of nearly 1kg/tonne (940ppm), at an open-pittable depth of 38-55m. Kintyre is 36,000 tonnes U308 at 1.4-4.0 kg/tonne U308.



> (EMA Website) Associated with the uranium mineralisation, or underlying it, are layers containing significant amounts of oil, nickel and cobalt with possible credits of gold, vanadium, Rare Earth Elements ('REE') and other elements. The full extent of this mineralisation is presently not known.


----------



## Paavfc (28 February 2014)

*Re: EMA - Energy and Minerals Australia*

Mike Young BC Iron is now CEO 

Total corporate restructure and debt restructure.

Could be a good earner EMA !!!


----------



## Paavfc (6 May 2014)

*Re: EMA - Energy and Minerals Australia*



Paavfc said:


> Mike Young BC Iron is now CEO
> 
> Total corporate restructure and debt restructure.
> 
> Could be a good earner EMA !!!





Yep great share price action now that Twiggy Forrest has bought in...


----------



## System (16 December 2014)

On December 16th, 2014, Energy and Minerals Australia Limited (EMA) changed its name and ASX code to Vimy Resources Limited (VMY).


----------



## Miner (8 February 2019)

Good morning Uranium Stock Holders
Even there was no  postings here  for 5 years, VMY has not stopped its journey however.
It  has raised capital, progressed with few studies and probably again looking for new capital.
Last few days the pendulum motion on stock price and high volume are very interesting.
Dr Tony Chamberlain, resigned as COO and joined the board instead. He has been the brain behind the project ?
Could be a warming up to step into role of MD with Mike Young's departure or some thing different strategically following scoping study completion and Mulga Rock advancement.
Interestingly, the DFS study has stated NPV of $500 M, with the basis of market price of Uranium $60/lbs and spot uranium price is  still less than $30 /lb .  So would there be any magic expected ??
TradeTech$29.10 US$/lb February 07, 2019;  UxC*$28.90 US$/lb January 28, 2019
Mulga being in WA, would the approval really be coming in near future ?
Project's project AISC for Uranium is still much above than the spot price by company's own projection.
What do you think folks? PEN is the only producer but is not flying either.
DNH
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181213/pdf/4416gyhm9m6qv6.pdf


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 March 2019)

Noticed that someone (not me) has a current buy order for 1 million shares at 0.062 which is the current market price.

That's 3 times today's volume so someone's keen.


----------



## Miner (5 March 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Noticed that someone (not me) has a current buy order for 1 million shares at 0.062 which is the current market price.
> 
> That's 3 times today's volume so someone's keen.



Interesting indeed. So I believe if that order was a real one, there will be many more bids today. Company may need fund to sustain.
Wild guess is nuclear race due to Russia withdrawal from INF  and hence geopolitical pressure on uranium.  
Or Twiggy buying ?
DNH.


----------



## Miner (20 March 2019)

Nice result I would say
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190320/pdf/443mk3c4hnt37t.pdf
1.29% Uranium oxide is a fantastic one considering Yeelirrie had 1083 ppm and was then considered fantastic.  This mine is not in WA, so should fly with Rio's 25%. Tony Chamerlain could make the difference.
Disclosure - holding a small parcel


----------



## Miner (28 March 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190321/pdf/443nm279smr644.pdf
This is an encouraging presentation, motivating me to put tip for April. Let me review other tips at the moment.


----------



## Miner (29 March 2019)

Miner said:


> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190321/pdf/443nm279smr644.pdf
> This is an encouraging presentation, motivating me to put tip for April. Let me review other tips at the moment.



VMY price down gave me the opportunity reaffirm my intention to tip for April.
Hope it goes north only from Monday on wards  
Disclosure : Holding


----------



## Miner (1 April 2019)

A sneak preview on major holders of VMY. Iron Ore Magnet Mr Andrew Forrest indirectly holds 13,71 % with RCF 16.19%. So hopefully there will be not much dilution excepting typical S 708 capital to favoured investors.
My wild guess on April 1  is  with Julian Tapp leaving (who was the spokesperson for FMG back 2008) probably Forrest Family will sell some of their family jewels kept on VMY  who knows?
Today is April Fool's day as well and let me see what my tip goes this month
Regards


Shareholders Selling
*Date* *Shareholder* *Previous (%)* *New (%)* *Shares Traded*
20/11/2018 Resource Capital Fund VI LP 15.56 -- --
09/11/2018 Resource Capital Fund VI LP 17.10 15.56 7,806,412
Substantial Shareholder List at 15/10/2018
*Shareholder Name* *Share Holding* *Shares Held (%)
https://www.afr.com/research-tools/VMY/shareholders
Resource Capital Fund VI L.P 67,476,612 16.19
Forrest Family Investments Pty Ltd 57,142,857 13.71
Acorn Capital Limited 35,941,085 8.63
Michael Edward Fewster 35,418,793 8.50 (https://relationshipscience.com/person/michael-edward-fewster-3936884 former executive director of VMY and still holding)*


----------



## greggles (9 April 2019)

VMY pushing through resistance at 7c today on good volume of around 2.3 million shares. Volume has been increasing each day for the last four days. 

No news so far this month, but from the looks of the recent price action some may be coming soon.


----------



## Miner (9 April 2019)

greggles said:


> VMY pushing through resistance at 7c today on good volume of around 2.3 million shares. Volume has been increasing each day for the last four days.
> 
> No news so far this month, but from the looks of the recent price action some may be coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 93649



Great. 
So you are making me winner for April tipping .
Ha Ha


----------



## greggles (9 April 2019)

Miner said:


> Great.
> So you are making me winner for April tipping .
> Ha Ha




Looks like it's going to be a tight race again this month. 

You're currently in fifth spot with me, debtfree, Garpal Gumnut and noirua ahead of you. Will be interesting to see how it finished up with two thirds of the month yet to go.


----------



## Miner (9 April 2019)

greggles said:


> Looks like it's going to be a tight race again this month.
> 
> You're currently in fifth spot with me, debtfree, Garpal Gumnut and noirua ahead of you. Will be interesting to see how it finished up with two thirds of the month yet to go.



Yeah. I was kidding as I am so used to see myself bottom of the ladder and this time you and I got same gain 16 cents as on today and ironically our buy prices for two different scripts have been almost same . BTW  did you see note from our guru Peter2  ? He is just waiting to make the leap frog jump with DSE on ANZAC day. LOL


----------



## bux2000 (8 January 2021)

Just gathering information on Uranium players and looking at the shareholding of VMY. The Forrest Family Trust pops up as the largest shareholder. Does this hold any significance or am I grasping at straws.

Thanks for your time
bux


----------



## greggles (4 March 2021)

Vimy Resources up 21.1% today on no news. Looking at a 3 months chart, it actually appears to be a significant move, with the highest volume and widest trading range during that period. Today sticks out like a sore thumb.

I wonder what's up. Anyone following VMY?


----------



## bux2000 (4 March 2021)

Hi Greg,

I know nofing ......as they say, bit like Garpals REE doing a flutter yesterday.
VMY is an interesting company (imo), can only see what tomorrow brings.

All the best
bux


----------



## bux2000 (4 March 2021)

Hi Greg, 

Can I apologise for being frivolous.
I can learn so much from your commentary.

All the best
bux

(I hold)


----------



## TechnoCap (29 May 2021)

Let's hope for a ramp in June before the EOFY.

Vimy Resources Limited (ASX: VMY) Australia’s largest uranium developer, is pleased to announce the successful completion of its Share Purchase Plan (SPP) to eligible shareholders, raising a total of $9.0 million.
The SPP was announced on 21 April 2021, following the $18.5 million placement to institutional and sophisticated investors (Placement) and sought to raise $3.0 million. The SPP allowed eligible shareholders to each subscribe for up to $30,000 worth of new ordinary shares in the Company (SPP Shares) at 11 cents per share, the same as the issue price per share in the Placement.
The SPP closed on 11 May 2021 with applications for over $17 million of SPP Shares or approximately 4.8 times oversubscribed. 

To the moon we go, one way...hopefully!


----------



## greggles (2 June 2021)

VMY making good gains today, currently up 15.4% to 15c.

News through on Monday that VMY has paid the final instalment to Cameco for acquisition of the Alligator River Uranium Project. Once all relevant government and regulatory approvals or consents are received, VMY will hold a 100% interest in the project.

Also, planning and logistics for early works on the Mulga Rock Project in the second half of 2021 are now underway.

VMY is kicking goals and the market is picking up on it. I think the second half of 2021 will be a very good one for VMY if all goes to plan.


----------



## TechnoCap (2 June 2021)

greggles said:


> VMY making good gains today, currently up 15.4% to 15c.
> 
> News through on Monday that VMY has paid the final instalment to Cameco for acquisition of the Alligator River Uranium Project. Once all relevant government and regulatory approvals or consents are received, VMY will hold a 100% interest in the project.
> 
> ...



giddy up for the June comp @greggles 
I agree and see most uranium stocks peaking on high performance supplements today...
This one is a hold for 2021 for me!


----------



## Craton (21 September 2021)

Link:  For my Oct 2021 Tipping Comp.

Vimy Resources Limited (ASX:VMY, OTCQB:VMRSF) is pleased to announce preliminary test work results
on an alternative ion exchange resin for its Mulga Rock Project plant uranium circuit.


----------



## Craton (20 October 2021)

VMY is again my stock tip for November 2021. Apart from a rising SP, nothing else to report.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 October 2021)

Craton said:


> VMY is again my stock tip for November 2021. Apart from a rising SP, nothing else to report.



are you expecting it to go down and you not win the Oct competition?


----------



## Craton (25 October 2021)

With the interest in Uranium who knows but no Dona, just another mug punt on my part.


----------



## Sean K (26 November 2021)

I've already got three of these juniors but am getting interested in Vimy. Looks like a good deposit and they're well advanced in mining permits. 

DYL recently tried to back door take them over with a dodgy bid after hours which they pooh pooh'd. I reckon they're probably on the radar for a couple of others to consolidate the sector.

If POU takes another leg up above $50 then I think this top line will be broken.


----------



## Sean K (17 December 2021)

Vimy have been busy trying to look busy since DYL tried to take them over under the cover of darkness last month. I'd actually be happy with Vimy's resources added onto DYL and might just add this puppy for a potential next leg up in the POU in the new year.

Technically, this has gone the way of BOE and broken uptrend diagonal support to be heading down to some key horizontal support levels. Some very healthy consolidation after the MC of the juniors ran away from themselves. Could even make it to 16c. "I smell something", JV, The Big Short.


----------



## Sean K (17 December 2021)

Just reviewing their website and they have a couple of oldish analysts reports on there which give a decent summary of where they're at. This one by S&P in March.

I assume Forrest Family Investments is Twiggy owning 8.5% of it back then.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2021)

I've decided to add this puppy, in belief of the overall narrative, but also upside from potential M&A as discussed in this and the DYL thread. So, I'm now happy for BOE, DYL, LOT and VMY to merge.


----------



## bk1 (21 December 2021)

From Lowell Resource Funds, November: "The Fund took advantage of announced corporate discussions at Vimy Resources by exiting the remainder of its holding, but maintained uranium exposure through a new holding in Argonaut Resources."


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2021)

bk1 said:


> From Lowell Resource Funds, November: "The Fund took advantage of announced corporate discussions at Vimy Resources by exiting the remainder of its holding, but maintained uranium exposure through a new holding in Argonaut Resources."





I think a lot of punters who were in uranium last year would have been taking profits over the past three months. They were some significant gains for those with the vision and conviction.


----------



## Sean K (4 March 2022)

TH for CR. Vimy had $16m in the bank at the end of last year, thought that might have been enough to get to FID. 

Maybe this additional cash is to complete the BFS before getting the Capex project financing for mine development next year.


----------



## Sean K (8 March 2022)

Looks a bit sloppy that they couldn't get the CR done over the weekend and needed to go into a suspension this am for potentially another 2 days. Obviously didn't get the support they though they would, or the Ukraine nuclear plant fiasco changed the playing field.


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2022)

Well, this is pretty crap. 24% discount to the last trading price is bollocks. Although around 10% to the previous 15 days is probably normal.


----------



## TechnoCap (24 March 2022)

If we can get through and hold above 0.31c over the coming month then 0.45c distinctly possible from a tech viewpoint given volume remains consistent as its been lately


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2022)

Hopefully this is favourable to both companies. DYL and VMY merger / takeover.


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2022)

I'm not sure owning both these is going to add immediate value but I think medium-longer term this is going to be a very large player in the uranium space. Hopefully no accidents before they get a couple of their projects up and running.


----------



## Sean K (27 April 2022)

VMY has been trading below the takeover offer from DYL the last 2 days. LOL.


----------



## System (8 August 2022)

On August 5th, 2022, Vimy Resources Limited (VMY) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between VMY and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in VMY by Deep Yellow Limited (DYL).


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2022)

First presentation out on the merged DYL/VMY outfit. Pretty happy with the outcome but I'm a bit overweight DYL now. Interesting that they think there's more M&A to come out of the U sector. Perhaps they should now aim to pick something up that's nearer to production, like a re-start, or an operating mine. Maybe BOE or LOT would fit the bill.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2022)

I thought I put this in the DYL thread. Woops


----------

